# DAMN!!



## Steve5D (Jul 15, 2013)

I've got tomorrow off, so tonight I'm heading into Westchester, NY and then, tomorrow, I'll be taking the train into New York City. I'd planned to visit the promised land: B&H. For some odd reason, though, they're closed tomorrow.

I'm still going to New York, but... but... DAMN...


----------



## kathyt (Jul 15, 2013)

Think of it this way....you saved yourself a bunch of $$. At least this would be my problem in there.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 15, 2013)

They must have Jewish owners. They were closed for Passover as well.


----------



## runnah (Jul 15, 2013)

Tiller said:


> They must have Jewish owners. They were closed for Passover as well.



This a joke? B&H management is very Jewish.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> This a joke? B&H management is very Jewish.



Not a joke. I have no knowledge about them except they are a photography store, and their website was closed during Passover. I just made an assumption.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > They must have Jewish owners. They were closed for Passover as well.
> ...



Sales staff is mostly all-male too, at least from what I have read of the most-recent lawsuit filed against them (the most-recent suit *I* am aware of that is), alleging sex discrimination in the workplace. But yes, B&H follows their religious faith quite markedly, with closures on the various holy days, and the sabbath.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 15, 2013)

I think we saw this discussion in an earlier thread.  Let's not turn this into a B&H flame thread. Discussion is fine as long as it doesn't turn ugly.


----------



## Patrice (Jul 15, 2013)

I would not flame B&H, great store with great service. Can't fault an organization for respecting their religious beliefs.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 15, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2013)

Adorama observes the same holidays B&H does.

You can take to the bank that both are highly reputable.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't question their reputation at all; I've bought plenty from them.

I also do not fault them an iota for running their business as they do in this regard.

We figured out what holiday it was. It took me and three of my Jewish friends to determine that it was Tisha B'av yesterday, which commemorates the destruction of the first and second temples in Jerusalem.

I was just bummed because it was my birthday yesterday, and I was treated to a trip to Manhattan.

I did save a bunch of money since they were closed, though, I don't doubt that!


----------



## CCericola (Jul 17, 2013)

B&H doesn't even let their website work on the Sabbath.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 17, 2013)

CCericola said:


> B&H doesn't even let their website work on the Sabbath.



Taking orders would be allowing business to proceed on the Sabbath. I am semi-surprised that they actually allow their web-site to function on the Sabbath but that was probably allowed as a passive representation of their business - like signs on buildings - and not a positive act, as taking orders would be.

It would be interesting if Henry (from B&H) or Helen (from Adorama) would find out  from their owners the reasoning that allows then to leave their websites to function.


----------



## IByte (Jul 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Think of it this way....you saved yourself a bunch of $$. At least this would be my problem in there.




There's still Adorama 8)


----------



## IByte (Jul 17, 2013)

KmH said:


> Adorama observes the same holidays B&H does.
> 
> You can take to the bank that both are highly reputable.




I stand corrected....


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2013)

Quick, someone with little to no religious observations make a camera store in NY that is open 24/7/365. You'll make a KILLING.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Quick, someone with little to no religious observations make a camera store in NY that is open 24/7/365. You'll make a KILLING.



Runnah, lets start a business venture.


----------



## runnah (Jul 17, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Runnah, lets start a business venture.



I am a member of the Heavens Gate religion.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> I am a member of the Heavens Gate religion.



Our friendship is terminated. Effective immediately


----------



## runnah (Jul 17, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Our friendship is terminated. Effective immediately



C'mon it's pretty sweet. Free nikes!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> C'mon it's pretty sweet. Free nikes!



No.


----------



## runnah (Jul 17, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> No.



Purple sheets....?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



i was drawn in by the free cool aid


----------



## CCericola (Jul 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> i was drawn in by the free cool aid



There is kool-aide? Sweet.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry you missed out Steve.I'm trying to get that way for a visit myself.


----------

